
ACH File Parser - mortizbey
Do you know of any open source ach file parser?
======
mattkrea
Just write one. It isn't difficult.

[http://www.osc.nc.gov/secp/Bank_of_America_NACHA_File_Specs....](http://www.osc.nc.gov/secp/Bank_of_America_NACHA_File_Specs.pdf)

------
bengunnink
Parser? Or viewer?
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/achviewer/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/achviewer/)

